# Toni - by newfoundfat (~BBW, Eating, ~~WG)



## newfoundfat (Jul 18, 2007)

_~BBW, Eating, ~~WG _- Weight gain between consecutive Thanksgivings.

*Toni*

*by newfoundfat

*​ Toni was sitting at the table; her pants button was missing, her zipper was down, and an extremely stuffed belly filled the gap in her pants.

She had binged again. This had been happening more and more often lately; it had been a problem for almost two years, but in the last two months it had been happening almost every day.

In high school, Toni had been skinny at 120 pounds, with full breasts and a flat stomach. She had been a popular girl at her high school, where she had had tons of friends. Toni watched her weight; she knew she gained easily so she had to work hard. Her parents, sister, and brother, were all very large and ate all the time, so her house was always stocked with tons of food, which made controlling her appetite even harder.

She had been fat as a child, but had lost the weight in middle school, and had kept it off all the way until she was out of high school. But then at the Thanksgiving before last something happened. 

She had been especially strict on her diet in the few weeks before that Thanksgiving, and decided to let herself go; it was Thanksgiving after all. But once she started eating she couldn't stop; she ate and ate, and when her pants got tight she unbuttoned them and continued eating.

Finally, she couldn't eat another bite, so she got up, rather slowly and painfully, and flung herself on the couch, where she fell asleep almost instantly. 

She woke up five hours later, extremely hungry, and, to her delight, dinner was almost ready. She went to her room and grabbed a pair of elastic waist shorts, but even with them unbuttoned they were cutting into her gut.

She really outdid herself at dinner, and even her own family, who all binged on Thanksgiving, were impressed with Toni. They started bringing her plates as she finished them.

"Finally got an appetite," said her father proudly.

"Sure does," said her mother with a smile.

When Toni finally finished, she headed to the couch again, and fell asleep quickly.

Since then Toni would get the urge to stuff herself a lot, and sometimes she would give in, but she usually would restrain herself. After six months, Toni put on 30 pounds, and was up to 150 pounds. She wasn't as popular, so she spent more time at home, which led to more temptation and binging more frequently than before.

Six months later, Toni had put on another 30 pounds, and at 180 she was now quite fat. Her stomach had ballooned, and the rest of her body had filled out around it. She was now out of the social scene altogether, and she spent nearly all her time at home. 

Before long she was binging at least once a day everyday, and in another six months she had put on another 20 pounds. At 200 pounds she was obese, and extremely lazy. 

Now Toni was sitting at the table after another binge. She always felt guilty after her binges, but now she was feeling something different. She knew she was fat, and if she liked eating so much, why shouldn't she just enjoy herself. With that thought in mind, she grabbed another box of cupcakes, and began stuffing herself.
*
Six months later

* It was Thanksgiving again, two years from when Toni's life had changed. At 250 pounds she sat at the table and eagerly awaited lunch; her belly rested heavily on her thighs and slightly rubbed the chair she was sitting on. Her breasts were now huge, but did not sag they rested on top of her belly. Her ass had become a ghetto booty, and formed a shelf behind her; her thighs where now as big around as her waist had once been, and touched almost constantly.

Toni was ready to eat ... but it is for the future to show the resukts.

*[Fin]*​


----------



## skindog39 (Jul 19, 2007)

Excellent...


----------



## hydraman18 (Jul 19, 2007)

Interesting idea, but a little short. You might try fleshing it out a bit more; what does Toni look like, for example? Give us some more details on her gain at various stages, add a little dialog, stuff like that. What you have is very good, I just think that it would be better if you extended it.


----------



## Browniestuff (Jul 26, 2007)

i would love to get a really descriptive scene of her eating and the progression her belly goes through during it. i think that would finish it off nicely! -Max


----------

